# club length



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey guys. I have a question for you. I use a standard length club. However, I found a set of Ping G2 irons that are a +1 length. My question is this: Is there going to be much difference between these two if I decide to obtain these and play with them?


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

If you can get them at a very good price, who cares. Grab them and run to your nearest club fitter/golf pro and get them fit to you..  Ping are nice clubs and with them cut to your length and new grips on there you could not be better with brand new clubs.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

If you're tall (over 6 feet) you might want to give them a try. Yeah, they'll be weird at first, you'll probably hit a lot of hooks, but it'll be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

golf fanatic 57 said:


> Hey guys. I have a question for you. I use a standard length club. However, I found a set of Ping G2 irons that are a +1 length. My question is this: Is there going to be much difference between these two if I decide to obtain these and play with them?


Hey,

First of all, I agree with all the above comment, that PING is a good golf club. G2 is still relatively new.

My Golf Pro uses Callaway X14, and he still plays a Good Damm Golf.

However, before you buy it, I would suggest you to take an online club fitting at Ping's online site. (PING : Play Your Best)
Be ready with your measure tape, paper and pen, and jot down all the info's you will be asked online.

Once you give them your correct feedback,like your height, your arm length, your hand length, you will be given an online color that is recommended to you.

I used Ping's website to get my measurement and used this to buy a custom fit TaylorMade R7 XD, which my cousin bought it direct at TM.

And so far I have been enjoying my Golf game.

As compared to my past iron set, which was a fake Callaway X18, a custom fitted golf set works better.

Btw, under Ping, I'm a blue dot, my height is 6'0 with a 35.5inch length. Which makes my club length plus 1/4inch in club length. 
So the plus 1 inch will work for you if your more than 6 feet tall. If your below 6 feet tall, don't be SAD...

You can still cut the shaft according to your spec's and adjust the lie angle according to your spec's. And changed the grip, GolfPride, Lamkin, Iomic or Sharpo....

This is the wonderful news if you bought a longer clubs, you can still modify it to your spec's . Hehe 

Happy Golfing


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

I went to the ping: play your best website. It said that I was an iron color brown which means I need a three degrees flat iron set. I went to play for the first time today and I definitely think 3 degrees flat is what I need. I kept hitting the ball and it would bounce along the ground. I believe the clubs I have right now are too steep for me. I hit a 4 and seven iron good. But I couldn't do anything with my three. I tried many times and missed every time.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

golf fanatic 57 said:


> I went to the ping: play your best website. It said that I was an iron color brown which means I need a three degrees flat iron set. I went to play for the first time today and I definitely think 3 degrees flat is what I need. I kept hitting the ball and it would bounce along the ground. I believe the clubs I have right now are too steep for me. I hit a 4 and seven iron good. But I couldn't do anything with my three. I tried many times and missed every time.


Hey,

If your 3 degree flat, at least the G2 you bought can still be modified according to your club length and lie angle.

Invest a little on checking the lie angle degree, sometimes the iron clubs that the previous owner may have used it so much that the lie angle degree have already changed.

for example, the PW could be 45degree, due to wear & tear, the lie angle could be around 43 or 42. So you have to adjust according to its correct lie angle so that you can hit it correctly.

I think G2 is still a good club, just "set it according to your spec's"


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

I talked to a golf shop employee in town. He said they do modifications to clubs because I was going to get them to change the lie angle to 3 degrees flat. However, because my clubs (Accu-tech irons) are not a name brand, they could not do them. Is this the same for every shop? They will only work with name brands?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

It has to do with what the club heads are made of, some clubs have cast heads, if you try to bend them to change the lie, they have a tendency to shatter. 

Del


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

golf fanatic 57 said:


> I talked to a golf shop employee in town. He said they do modifications to clubs because I was going to get them to change the lie angle to 3 degrees flat. However, because my clubs (Accu-tech irons) are not a name brand, they could not do them. Is this the same for every shop? They will only work with name brands?


Yes, Cast clubs can be changed a little, forged irons can be changed a lot. But knock off will more than likely just break. 

They are made with what is called "pot" metal. Kind of like the hot dog of metals. Its really cheap and gets the job done, but if you try to adjust them they will just break. I have seen this done many times and have also seen these clubs break on the golf course.


Pot metal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

golf fanatic 57 said:


> I talked to a golf shop employee in town. He said they do modifications to clubs because I was going to get them to change the lie angle to 3 degrees flat. However, because my clubs (Accu-tech irons) are not a name brand, they could not do them. Is this the same for every shop? They will only work with name brands?


everything depends, there are some cast iron that can be bend up to 1 degree, and some which can be bend up to 3 degrees, Like PING G5.

Ping G5 is not forged but they can do the bend for you. If they break it, hehe, there's an insurance for it.

Forged iron can defenitely be bend.


----------

